# Jersey Heifer & Holstein Heifer for sale NC



## crosscreek farm (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a 13 month old Jersey for sale, Jazzy and a 5 month old Holstein for sale, both heifers, Jersey is open but has had first heat already.

$750 each & Jersey Dam for sale too (still nursing)

Jersey: Jasmine & Belle (Jazzy 4 quarters good, Belle 3)
Holstein: Isabel (4 quarters good)

Pix at www.crosscreekfarmnc.com or can send new pix 

Colette Nester
Sparta, NC
336-372-8574


----------

